# valerianne root



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

This a bit of research yesterday about this and found that it helps with sleeping, anxiety and intestinal problems. Took some this morning, i don't know if i'm feeling more relaxed or not. I got it in a liquid form.Anybody take this? Does it help?


----------

